#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Για το Ν.3843/10 (ημιυπαίθριοι), Θεσσαλονίκη, 16.09.2010 19:00

## Xάρης

*Πότε :* Πέμπτη 16.09.2010, 19:00
*Πού :* Θεσσαλονίκη, στο αμφιθέατρο του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ (Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου 49, ισόγειο)
*Θέμα :* «Ν. 3843/10 Διατήρησης υπερβάσεων δόμησης και αλλαγής χρήσης - Διαδικασία - Δικαιολογητικά»

Το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, μετά από πρόταση του Τμήματος Επαγγελματικών Θεμάτων και λόγω της εξαιρετικά μεγάλης συμμετοχής στο 1ο σεμινάριο για τον Ν. 3843/10, αποφάσισε να οργανώσει και 2ο ενημερωτικό σεμινάριο, που θα αφορά τις ρυθμίσεις του Ν. 3843/10 σχετικά με τη διατήρηση - εντός του περιγράμματος του εγκεκριμένου όγκου της οικοδομής - των υπερβάσεων δόμησης, π.χ. πατάρια, σοφίτες, η/υ χώροι, pilotis κ.τ.λ., την αλλαγή χρήσης υπογείων, κλειστών θέσεων στάθμευσης, αιθουσών κοινωνικών εκδηλώσεων, χώρων η/μ εγκαταστάσεων κ.τ.λ. σε χώρους κύριας χρήσης, τη διαδικασία που ακολουθείται, τις αμοιβές των μηχανικών, τα πρόστιμα που επιβάλλονται κ.τ.λ.

Οι εισηγήσεις πρόκειται να καλύψουν όλο το φάσμα του θέματος (Νομοθετικές ρυθμίσεις, ερμηνεία Διατάξεων, διευκρινήσεις σχετικά με τις περιπτώσεις εφαρμογής τους, διαδικασία, δικαιολογητικά, αμοιβές μηχανικών, πρόστιμα κ.τ.λ). Εισηγήτριες θα είναι οι τρείς συνεργάτιδες του Τμήματος, Δελή Σοφία, Σιόγκα Όλγα και Παλιεράκη Ειρήνη. Το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ απεύθυνε πρόσκληση συμμετοχής στη Γενική Γραμματεία Χωροταξίας και Αστικού Περιβάλλοντος.

Η συμμετοχή στο σεμινάριο είναι *ελεύθερη*.

*Πληροφορίες :* 2310 883144 (Μητρακάκη Αναστασία).

*Πηγή :* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

----------

